# WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE "NAMED"BOTTLE ?



## deenodean (Feb 21, 2013)

I am sure all diggers like me who are in the frozen areas of North American are suffering withdrawal from lack of digging. So to pass the wait put your thinking caps on and tell us with a picture what is your favorite " named ''bottle, it does not have to be your ultimate favorite or most expensive, just a bottle with your favorite name with or without a label. 
 I have 2 favorites, one Canadian, the other American. The 1st one is a bottle made in Nova Scotia, the company was based out of Halifax, it is Eager's Wine of Rennet, the American is Eayrs' Cydonian Balm for the Hair , Albert H. Eayrs, Jamican Plain , Mass.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2013)

This is my absolute favorite special bottle as we share the same name.


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> This is my absolute favorite special bottle as we share the same name.


 Your name is Dandelion Tonic??? That's odd...[8D]


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2013)

> Your name is Dandelion Tonic???


 
 You are so silly.  It's Celery Pepsin.  Duh...  [sm=kiss.gif]

 Here is one of my favorite:

 Brandon & Kirrmeyer


----------



## Dugout (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been called a lot of things.  []


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well its not my fav.  , but I like the name.


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 21, 2013)

I've always liked the Carter's 'Extract of Smartweed'






 but the Ebeneezer A Pearl's 'Tincture of Life' is a close second.

 and from Canada the Bradley's 'Success Compound'


----------



## epackage (Feb 21, 2013)

Paterson's costliest bottle, A.A Snyder's Indian Hair Restorer... Does it only work on the scalps of Native Americans?!?!?!?


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr. Pinkam's Emmenagogue.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 21, 2013)

E.G. BOOZS OLD CABIN WHISKEY


----------



## AMChandler (Feb 21, 2013)

The favorite one in my collection now is this one. It's my only square medicine. I love the square medicines but will probably never dig one.  EE Sutherland Medicine Co Dr. Bells Pine Tar Honey. 







 I also really liked this one 
 http://www.bottlebooks.com/repros/lancasterbitters.htm
 even though its a repro, because A Lancaster is my maiden name.  Unfortunately it got broken from my husband using it as a change jar!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 22, 2013)

Humm  lets see []


----------



## Dugout (Feb 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Humm  lets see []


 Is it sorta purplish???


----------



## bucky902 (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting idea well there is nothing like have your own name on bottles so i am going to say Nelson's Liniment or S. Ledgard Nelson Hotel Armley with inside treads


----------



## botlguy (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have pictures as I sold my examples but my favorites as far as "Names" go is: OLD SACHEM BITTERS AND WIGWAM TONIC & ORIGINAL POCHAHONTAS BITTERS. 

 As my signature used to include, I collect oddly worded bottles also.


----------



## coldwater diver (Feb 23, 2013)

I only have fragments but I have some favorites G.W.Stone Lowell Ma  and  Dr. Browders Compound Syrup of Indian Turnip. Im a fan of the Farley's Inks as well. These are my favorites today, tomorrow who knows.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 23, 2013)

DONT DO IT RICK!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah sort of []


----------



## mctaggart67 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't collect them, since they aren't my specialty, but I've always loved the irony of soda water bottles from Samuel *Belch* of Belleville, Ontario (Canada West). Bottle pic courtesy of: http://www.sentex.net/~morris/soda_bottles.htm


----------



## sandchip (Feb 23, 2013)

Gotta love that one!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 24, 2013)

this one is on my wish list for my cure collection.

 Tremaine's Cure for Inebrity


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 24, 2013)

I recently dug this one. Dr. Perry's Last Chance. I guess if this stuff doesn't work, you're in big trouble. []  ~Mike


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Feb 24, 2013)

I always like the name on this jug.  Bender and Sons Wine & Lquors...   Bender; get it?  BAHAHAHA!!


----------



## diggerdirect (Feb 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGS CHESCO
> 
> I always like the name on this jug.  Bender and Sons Wine & Lquors...   Bender; get it?  BAHAHAHA!!


 
 That is super! perhaps the origin of the term?! Gotta love it. []



> Dr. Perry's Last Chance


 
 Another terrific bottle!

 These cool named bottles & jugs could make a sub category all on their own, & what a display!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> I recently dug this one. Dr. Perry's Last Chance. I guess if this stuff doesn't work, you're in big trouble. []  ~Mike


 Exactly the type thing I'm looking for. Weird stuff !


----------



## Conch times (Feb 24, 2013)

How about this one, all it says is "Try It"


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 2, 2013)

Bet you never knew Jim Morrison lived in Philly before he hit the big time...


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 2, 2013)

...and so did Harry Potter.  It was a magical brew this bottle held....


----------



## Ratzilla (Mar 2, 2013)

But my favorite medicine name has to be this 'Renear's Tonic for Wind Dyspepsia'.   Wind dyspepsia? A genteel word for flatulence, I suspect. They could have just called it 'Renear's Farting Cure', but it probably wouldn't have sold well.  I don't think it sold well anyway, I haven't seen any more of these, and this one's damaged[].  Maybe there was too much gas pressure in the bottle....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> Bet you never knew Jim Morrison lived in Philly before he hit the big time...


 
 I bet Jim Morrison of ABN fame would like that bottle []


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 2, 2013)

Always thought this was a wild name for a med. The Cuticura System Of Curing Constitutional Humors.
 Bill


----------



## zecritr (Mar 2, 2013)

LOl ok want that one also.


----------



## zecritr (Mar 2, 2013)

My fav's are changing constantly,even though pretty much collecting the 3iii types' and variations on them,especially embossed ones and currently kentucky ones  like this one
 Camera sucks so hope you can readi it 

 Charles J. Cronan<< this seems to have an overline as well as an underline but that's only on the last name
 12 and jane sts.<< in cursive
 louisville,KY


----------



## zecritr (Mar 2, 2013)

.2


----------



## deenodean (Apr 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> I recently dug this one. Dr. Perry's Last Chance. I guess if this stuff doesn't work, you're in big trouble. []  ~Mike


 
 This post got away from me , I could not find the write up of the Eager's but I found it . 
 They are all GREAT bottles having GREAT names. Dr.Perry's Last Chance is my favorite entry! 
 Here is the ingredients of Eager's Wine of Rennet.
 Thank you all for your replys.


----------



## deenodean (Apr 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deenodean (Apr 22, 2013)

Oops, looks like I messed up again!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 22, 2013)

Neat Thread,  I have a lot of favored glass items, but when it comes to my favorite glass bottle, I have to admit that it iw a Sauce Bottle that is square and has a plain bursted off blowpipe top. It has a slightly tapered three inch neck with a formed ring on it about one inch down on it.  It has three sunken panels with one that is flat.   The bottom has a recessed round center with a reverse "/ 2 " in it. The embossed panels say; "/ DADDIES " "/ FAVOURITE " "/ SAUCE ". 
 I can't even look at it without smiling.   RED Matthews


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 22, 2013)

You know my favorite name right? "Dyottville of Puceweed" []


----------

